# Horrorfind Weekends 12



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I just found out as of this morning (Sunday 2/28) that the 2010
Horrorfind Weekends will be:

September 3-5 (Labor Day weekend)
Gettysburg, Pennsylvania

Will be in Gettysburg, new two hotel complex with a regular big bar and a private big bar and two restaurants and REAL modern movie theaters and will have control of all the pace with a place that wants to work with the convention.


Keep watching for more information & updates...


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Update- 3/7

Convention hotel-

Wyndham Gettsyburg
95 Presidential Circle
Gettysburg, Pennsylvania 17325
717-339-0020

hotel link:

Gettysburg Hotel - Wyndham Gettyburg PA Hotel Reservations : Wyndham.com

convention link:

Horror Convention HorrorFind Weekend :: The Spookiest Show On Earth!


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

We'll be attending again this year,,,,


----------



## ghostsandcostumes (Jul 24, 2009)

Haunty said:


> I just found out as of this morning (Sunday 2/28) that the 2010
> Horrorfind Weekends will be:
> 
> September 3-5 (Labor Day weekend)
> ...


Awesome, I truly want to go to one of these one of these years, what better way than to go to Gettysburg to experience the Horrorfind Weekends.....As you can tell I'm a big horror fan, so that even is one that I have added to my bucket list......Hopefully this will be the year I can mark it off


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Guest Celbs. confirmed:

Billy Wirth, Jake Busey, Dick Miller, Angus Scrimm, Terrance Zdunich


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

More guests added:

Angus Scrim, Terrance Zdunich, Bruce Campbell, Derek Graf, Reggie Bannister, & Brian Keene


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

It it had been the regular weekend I could've gone!

We will be in Michigan to visit family, September was the only month we could all coordinate together. 
AND BRUCE! He'll be there again!?!
The last one I went to that Bruce attended was a complete riot! Loved every minute of it, and we are HUGE Burn Notice fans. About to re-watch the entire series to kill time before they start up again, we are jonesing so bad.
You are killing me HFW!!!
Valkyrie


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Guest announcement update:

ADREINNE BARBEAU

Meg Foster

Dee Wallace

Diamond Dallas Page

Jack Ketchum

Derek Graf


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Celb guest update 5/5

George Romero

Don Coscarelli

Terry Alexander

Clive Barker

Doug Bradley

Ashley Laurence

Horror Authors:

Joe R. Lansdale

Bryan Smith


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Update 5/7

More Celbs announced:

Richard Lynch, David Hess, Darian Caine, Nivek Ogre


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Guest update 5/12:

Barbara Cupisti

Her credits include:

New York Ripper, Deleria-Stage Fright, Dario Argento OPERA, Dellamorte
Dellamore, Paura: Lucio Fulci Remembered - Volume 1 and many more
Italan, European and American films and TV roles.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0192556/

* This will be her first convention


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Update 5/15

Guest actor

Camille Keaton

Camille has some killer credits Cosa avete fatto a Solange? - aka "Terror in the Woods", Estratto dagli archivi segreti della polizia di una capitale europea aka "Tragic Ceremony" , Il sesso della strega aka "The Evil Eye",
I Spit on Your Grave, Savage Vengeance (1993) (as Vickie Kehl) .... Jennifer aka "I Spit on Your Grave 2: Savage Vengeance"
and many others.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0444169/


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Guest Updates 5/26

Kristy Swanson, Akihiro Kitamura, Ashlynn Yennie


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Guest Update 6/10










Ted Raimi


http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001646/


----------



## halloshow (Jul 21, 2010)

That's very interesting the list of celebrity appearances.  So, please lemme know when you are planning to go there and also, don't forget to take some pics if you do. 

Thanks for posting the info here, and I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Update 8/10

Unfortunately, both Don Coscarelli and Angus Scrimm have had to cancel their appearance due to a conflict with other projects. We will look to reschedule them for a future Phantasm Reunion.

While we are sad that they will not be attending, we have been able to add the following guests to the list:

Cerina Vincent
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0898597/

Brooke McCarter
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0565029/

William Forsythe
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001235/


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Today I read that Clive Barker has to cancel his appearance at next month's Horrorfind Weekends in Gettysburg, PA due to health issues. Included the statement below.

Let's all send him our positive thoughts & wish him a speedy recovery!


Clive's statement

To everyone at the Horrorfind Convention, and all those who planned on dropping by to see me there, I wanted to send a personal note to apologize
that I won't be able to attend. Unfortunately, the polyps that have been affecting my voice are back, and I will be having yet another surgery on my
throat just days before we were planning to be with you. Please know I will be there in spirit this year, and hopefully in body next.

Very best wishes,

Clive Barker


Here is the staement on his official website:

http://www.clivebarker.info/newshorrorfind.html


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I hope all goes well for Clive.


----------

